# Laser Printer (advice/recommendation) [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I am looking to buy a laser printer and would like to know from you guys what do you recommend in terms of being fully supported in Linux. 

Functionalities i need:

- Ethernet

- Scanner/copier

- Economic cartridges

- Black and white

Features i don't really need:

Memory card reader, wireless, fax, usb

Also it does not need to print in color.

I would like to some feedback from you guys and what you have working and with what and if fully supported or not.  Basically detailed HW information and brand/model will be very helpful.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

What is your budget?

The only Ethernet monochrome laser printer and scanner I have used in the last couple of years with Gentoo was a Samsung MultiXpress 6555NX, but these things are expensive MFPs for offices. Printing and scanning worked fine. I set it up via CUPS without any trouble. Scanning was to a folder on the MFP HDD which I accessed using SAMBA.

----------

## HeXiLeD

My budget for now is up to $200 but i am perfectly fine with something that works even for half the price.

In the past i had a HP Officejet Pro 8500 All-in-One Printer - A909g inkjet model and it revealed to be crap. Within the first 5000 pages stuff started to break. Had to replace the print heads 2 times and sometimes could not read if the cartridge was new, full or empty. $350 for nothing.  HP is dead for me as well as expensive printers as i dont see then being worth the money. 

To be honest right now i am looking at Brother model DCP-7065DN or anything like it. I have heard good things about brother.

However  this one says that after around 10,000 pages, you will need a new drum unit, that costs around $100 for a printer that costs $180.

This is the problem with expensive printers. Might as wel buy a new one every time a part needs replacement.

----------

## depontius

I have a Brother HL-2280DW which works moderately well under Linux, and ran about $200 or under (Don't remember exactly.) when I bought it - don't know what it runs now, or if it's still available.

It's an all-in-one, with B&W laser + scanner, and does duplex.  It has worked reasonably well since buying it, I believe about a year and a half ago.  Both print and scan work, and of course copy is standalone.  It also does duplex, which was important to me.

Now for the bad side...

I'm running it from a local portage, with ebuilds tweaked from something I found on bugzilla.  It took a little doing to get everything into the right place, and I'm still not sure if the ebuild does it all, or if I have to do a little hand-tweaking after-the-fact.  The system I'm using now is new and hasn't been set up to print yet, though I've got the local overlay in-place.

The other bad thing is that I'm not sure if I'm really able to control the printer from CUPS - though I haven't tied very hard.  When I first set it up, it seemed that I really wasn't controlling printer features.  I tweaked the features in CUPS and similarly tweaked on the printer control panel, and that has done well enough for me ever since.  My printing needs are not demanding. 

Back to good...

I don't scan often, but the few times I've had to, xsane has worked quite well, and has been able to do the job.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

HeXiLeD, I think the problem with Brother printers is that Brother only provides RPM and .deb packages, and it can be a bit fiddly to get them working in Gentoo. As you are considering the Brother DCP-7065DN, I helped someone with that model a couple of years ago and knocked up a couple of ebuilds which you can find in the post Which Printer/Scanner? if it's of any help.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Hello guys . Than you all for the feedback.

I ended up by buying the DCP-L2540DW series. Has all the features i need and was on sale for $99.

http://www.brother-usa.com/MultiFunction/ModelDetail/4/DCPL2540DW/Overview

I am using stefan-langenmaier git hub overlay ebuilds (net-print/brother-genml1-bin)

```
https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay/blob/master/net-print/brother-genml1-bin/brother-genml1-bin-3.1.0-r1.ebuild
```

```

* media-gfx/brother-scan3-bin [1]

     Available versions:  0.2.11.5^ms{tbz2}

     Installed versions:  0.2.11.5^ms{tbz2}[?](12:13:54 AM 11/26/2014)

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother scanner tool (brscan3)

* media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin [1]

     Available versions:  0.4.2-r3^ms

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother scanner tool (brscan4)

* net-print/brother-genml1-bin [1]

     Available versions:  (*)3.1.0-r1^ms{tbz2}

     Installed versions:  3.1.0-r1^ms{tbz2}[?](11:56:18 PM 11/25/2014)

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Generic Brother printer driver for DCP-7060D, DCP-7065DN, DCP-8080DN, DCP-L2520DW, DCP-L2540DW, HL-2230, HL-2240, HL-2240D, HL-2270DW, HL-2280DW, HL-5370DW/HL-5370DWT, HL-5440D, HL-5450DN, HL-5470DW, HL-6180DW, HL-L2320D, HL-L2360DW, HL-L2380DW, MFC-7360N, MFC-7460DN, MFC-7860DW, MFC-8480DN, MFC-8510DN, MFC-8710DW, MFC-8890DW, MFC-8910DW, MFC-8950DW, MFC-L2700DW, MFC-L2720DW, MFC-L2740DW

* net-print/brother-hl4570cdw-bin [1]

     Available versions:  1.1.1^ms

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother printer driver for HL-4570CDW

* net-print/brother-mfc7460dn-bin [1]

     Available versions:  *3.1.0-r1^ms

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother printer driver for MFC-7460DN

* net-print/brother-mfc9320cw-bin [1]

     Available versions:  1.1.2^ms

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother printer driver for MFC-9320CW

* net-print/brother-mfc9340cdw-bin [1]

     Available versions:  1.1.2^ms

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother printer driver for MFC-9340CDW

[1] "Brother printers" /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay
```

By default the driver sets: Grayscale, 2-sided printing but looks like it can be overriden either by the printer or /etc/cups/ppd/Brother.ppd. (Correct me if i am wrong)

Setup is fast and simple with cups and was working within 3 minutes. there is however one details that seems to come by default:

I have not tested the scanner functionality yet. Does not look like it is working with xsane.

Driver:  media-gfx/brother-scan3-bin

Driver that failed to install: media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin

```
media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin-0.4.2-r3::Brother-printers (masked by: corruption)
```

```
 $ brsaneconfig3

USAGE: brsaneconfig3 [-OPTION]   OPTION:

       -a name=FRIENDLY-NAME model=MODEL-NAME ip=xx.xx.xx.xx    

       -a name=FRIENDLY-NAME model=MODEL-NAME nodename=BRN_xxxxx 

                   : Add network scanner

       -r FRIENDLY-NAME [FRIENDLY-NAME ...]

                   : Remove network scanner

       -q          : Query supported models and available network scanners

       -d          : Diagnosis

       -p          : Ping (for network scanners)  

       -s:[LABEL]  : Save current configuration

       -l:[LABEL]  : Load saved configuration
```

```
$ brsaneconfig3 -q

  0 "DCP-195C"

  1 "DCP-365CN"

  2 "DCP-375CW"

  3 "DCP-395CN"

  4 "MFC-295CN"

  5 "MFC-495CW"

  6 "MFC-795CW"

  7 "MFC-255CW"

  8 "DCP-390CN"

  9 "DCP-595CN"

 10 "MFC-495CN"

 11 "MFC-675CD"

 12 "MFC-695CDN"

 13 "MFC-735CD"

 14 "MFC-935CDN"

 15 "DCP-8070D"

 16 "MFC-8370DN"

 17 "MFC-8380DN"

 18 "MFC-8680DN"

 19 "MFC-8880DN"

 20 "MFC-9120CN"

 21 "MFC-9320CW"

 22 "MFC-9010CN"

 23 "DCP-9010CN"

 24 "DCP-197C"

 25 "DCP-377CW"

 26 "MFC-257CW"

 27 "DCP-9040CN"

 28 "MFC-9440CN"

 29 "DCP-9045CDN"

 30 "MFC-9840CDW"

 31 "MFC-9640CW"

 32 "MFC-9450CDN"

 33 "DCP-9042CDN"

 34 "DCP-J715W"

 35 "MFC-J615W"

 36 "DCP-J315W"

 37 "MFC-J265W"

 38 "MFC-J630W"

 39 "DCP-J715N"

 40 "MFC-J615N"

 41 "DCP-J515N"

 42 "MFC-J950DN"

 43 "MFC-J700D"

 44 "MFC-J800D"

 45 "MFC-J850DN"

 46 "MFC-J410W"

 47 "MFC-J270W"

 48 "MFC-J855DN"

 49 "MFC-J805D"

 50 "DCP-373CW"

 51 "MFC-253CW"

 52 "DCP-J125"

 53 "DCP-J515W"

 54 "MFC-J220"

 55 "MFC-J410"

 56 "MFC-J415W"

 57 "MFC-5895CW"

 58 "DCP-145C"

 59 "DCP-165C"

 60 "DCP-185C"

 61 "DCP-385C"

 62 "DCP-585CW"

 63 "DCP-535CN"

 64 "MFC-250C"

 65 "MFC-290C"

 66 "MFC-490CW"

 67 "MFC-490CN"

 68 "MFC-790CW"

 69 "MFC-990CW"

 70 "MFC-670CD"

 71 "MFC-930CDN"

 72 "MFC-5490CN"

 73 "MFC-5890CN"

 74 "DCP-6690CW"

 75 "MFC-6490CW"

 76 "MFC-6490CN"

 77 "MFC-6890CDW"

 78 "MFC-6890CN"

 79 "DCP-163C"

 80 "DCP-167C"

 81 "DCP-383C"

 82 "DCP-387C"

 83 "MFC-297C"

 84 "MFC-7450"

 85 "MFC-7840N"

 86 "MFC-7320"

 87 "DCP-7030"

 88 "DCP-7040"

 89 "DCP-7045N"

 90 "MFC-7340"

 91 "MFC-7440N"

 92 "MFC-7840W"

 93 

 94 "DCP-8080DN"

 95 "DCP-8085DN"

 96 "MFC-8480DN"

 97 "MFC-8890DW"

```

Nest step is to figure out how to set the scanner functionality.

----------

## i92guboj

I have no experience with that concrete printer. But I have an mfc-j435w and a dcp-j315 and both of them need libusb-compat installed for the scanner to work (otherwise the ABI is broken and it will just silently fail witout reason).

So, whatever you try, fir of everything emerge that package and you will probably save yourself quite a headache.

If you are interested in details you can check these threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-984614.html?sid=3e1614a5eb865c4043688e40b4017d32

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-996004-highlight-brother+j430w.html

----------

## HeXiLeD

Thanks for the feedback; it helped understanding a few things.

I ended up by using stefan-langenmaier ebuild fo rthe scanner but had to correct the manifest file.

# emerge media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin

```
Calculating dependencies             s * Digest verification failed:

 * /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay/media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin/brother-scan4-bin-0.4.2-r3.ebuild

 * Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

 * Got: 1242

 * Expected: 1475

... done!
```

correcting th ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay/media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin/
> 
> brother-scan4-bin # ls 
> 
> brother-scan4-bin-0.4.2-r3.ebuild  Manifest
> ...

 

emerge media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin

Check for network scanners:

$ brsaneconfig4 -q

```
Devices on network

  0 brother             "DCP-L2540DW"       I:ip.ip.ip.ip
```

After installation. Proceeding to setup: 

```
# brsaneconfig4 -a name=brother model=DCP-L2540DW ip=ip.ip.ip.ip
```

Scanner is working with xsane.

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/xsane-0.999-r1  USE="gimp jpeg lcms -nls ocr png tiff"
```

This topic is SOLVED

----------

## HeXiLeD

Quick update and request/suggestion.

I have been using:

```
[I] media-gfx/brother-scan4-bin [1]

     Available versions:  0.4.2-r3^ms{tbz2}

     Installed versions:  0.4.2-r3^ms{tbz2}[?](11:44:17 PM 12/03/2014)

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Brother scanner tool (brscan4)

[I] net-print/brother-genml1-bin [1]

     Available versions:  (*)3.1.0-r1^ms{tbz2}

     Installed versions:  3.1.0-r1^ms{tbz2}[?](11:56:18 PM 11/25/2014)

     Homepage:            http://support.brother.com

     Description:         Generic Brother printer driver for DCP-7060D, DCP-7065DN, DCP-8080DN, DCP-L2520DW, DCP-L2540DW, HL-2230, HL-2240, HL-2240D, HL-2270DW, HL-2280DW, HL-5370DW/HL-5370DWT, HL-5440D, HL-5450DN, HL-5470DW, HL-6180DW, HL-L2320D, HL-L2360DW, HL-L2380DW, MFC-7360N, MFC-7460DN, MFC-7860DW, MFC-8480DN, MFC-8510DN, MFC-8710DW, MFC-8890DW, MFC-8910DW, MFC-8950DW, MFC-L2700DW, MFC-L2720DW, MFC-L2740DW

```

With DCP-L2540DW series and these drivers are fully working and satisfying. everything works from scanner, printer and  duplex, etc.

These drivers should be moved from overlay to main tree portage and made available that way to all.

If any developer needs me to test anything in specific; let me know.

----------

